

Show HN: Datalanche: We're a startup offering healthcare data via a REST API. - scumola
http://datalanche.com

======
scumola
Available datasets:

{ "api_version": "0.1.1", "datasets": [ "dialysis_facility_directory",
"fda_product_recalls", "home_health_directory", "hospital_directory",
"medical_codes_icd10", "medical_codes_icd9", "medical_codes_loinc",
"medical_codes_ndc", "nursing_home_directory", "test_dataset" ] }

